# How to test rennet



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Is there a way to test rennet to see if it is good or not. i have lost 2 batches of milk cause it never did coagulate. There is no colostrum, utensils have been sterilized and air dried. Temps were as they should. Just a very loose pudding like consistency.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

what sort of rennet..how old etc...how was it stored...
I'm not really aware of a way to test it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It is #6 on this page. 

http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/pg/244-FAQ-Cheesemaking-and-Rennet.html


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

thanks


----------

